# Chestiune ortografică (î vs â)



## Il Reine

Grafemata "î" şi "â" se identifica cu acelaşi sunet, dar se folosesc dacă se găsesc respectiv la început său în trupul cuvintei.
Existează o precisă movitaţie historică pentru care astă se întimplă(poate pentru a respecta etimologia latină a unilor cuvintelor) ,său e product unei convenciunei ? De altfel, cu totul respect, putem să prevedem ca aceste două forme se neutralizeaza reciproc si se reduc la numai una ? 
Corecţiile sînt cele mai bine-venite.
Francesco


----------



## ibz

E doar o convenție, care s-a dat în 1993 (până atunci foloseam "î" în toate cazurile, excepție fiind cuvintele derivate din România unde foloseam "â" - român, românește, etc).
Cred că s-a urmărit într-adevăr să se păstreze etimologia latină (vezi pÎine => pÂine, similar cu latinescul pAnis), dar îmi amintesc că am văzusem și multe contraexemple.

Uite-te și pe Wikipedia - Ortografia limbii române - Literele î şi ă și Ortografia limbii române - Ortografia actuală în România.


----------



## ibz

Citind pe Wikipedia observ că problema e mult mai veche, încă de pe vremea când se folosea alfabetul chirilic (<1860). Interesant.


----------



## Il Reine

ibz said:


> E doar o convenție, care s-a dat în 1993 (până atunci foloseam "î" în toate cazurile, excepție fiind cuvintele derivate din România unde foloseam "â" - român, românește, etc).
> Cred că s-a urmărit într-adevăr să se păstreze etimologia latină (vezi pÎine => pÂine, similar cu latinescul pAnis), dar îmi amintesc că am văzusem și multe contraexemple.


Da poate pentru ca [a] latină a devenit sunetul [ɨ] când se găsea în trupul cuvântului inaintea unui sunet nasal.
veteranus -> bătrîn
manus - mâna
manes -> mâine
....şi aşa _urmarând_....
vă mulţumesc frumos pe toţi


----------

